# Got them 29.5s just in time for MIMB ride



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Got my 29.5 Outlaws this morning and now about to mount them up and install my new clutch spring...Gonna be totally different than the 27" Executioners on stock clutch...I can't wait for this weekend...I'll be there early Saturday morning...See ya'll there


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

awesome man, i gotta put my spring in today too, i dont have laws but heard its a totally new world with them(especially from 27's)


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

You should be ready to rip then...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

we'll make sure you get them tested properly... :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

:showpics:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed: Show them to us.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh I am gonna test the hell out of 'em...I'll get the pics up in a couple of hours


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I guarantee you gonna put em to the test!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I know it is dirty but it will be shinin' before Forest


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dirty! hell that's pristine compared to my "clean"


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I like her to SHINE!!!

She shines til she hits the holes then she'll shine again!!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

jctgumby said:


> I like her to SHINE!!!
> 
> She shines til she hits the holes then she'll shine again!!!


 My wife says Im crazy for doing the same thing:bigok::agreed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mine was clean and shined but she has managed to attract a little dust the last few days. Oh well. It will be covered in dust from driving into the park so...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good, do you like em so far?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

All I have done so far is rip up the grass in my front yard and pulled the front end up a couple of times...I am happy


----------



## southtexas brute (Sep 30, 2009)

so i guess the maroon primary and almond secondary is the correct combo for 29.5 ehh( looks great btw,kinda jealous)....i know that is a great clutch set up for mud and bringing the front end up,but what about top end speed, not like i care about hauling a$$ just wondering about top your top end with that set up


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ Not really. Almond is not enough spring for 29's... most run a red secondary, a few have steped down to lime green and been happy....


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeh. You'll deffiantely want more than an Almond in there for 29.5's. With my red top speed is about 45


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

All so Confusing:thinking:


----------

